# DTC P0135



## lenko1972 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, can anyone help me, i have a BAM 225 with a DTC P0135 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 1) 
i have changed the sensor but the DTC has come back ?? where do i start ? can i check for voltage anywhere ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try apost in the mk1 section


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello and welcome along to TTF


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

